# A few pics to share



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Here's some pics of our set up this year.


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

*And a few more*


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

looks Great doc loving the hung pirate


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Wow, thats like a whole monster army! Looks great.:jol:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Very nice. Is that the Costco spider on the roof, or did you make it?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like that winged skellie.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Man, you've got a lot of stuff! Kids in your neighborhood must love your place (in a scared way).


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

smart idea to keep a lot of it inside (no theft)


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I love it.


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Spooky1 said:


> Very nice. Is that the Costco spider on the roof, or did you make it?


I confess to the Costco route.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

What a unique display idea....very effective...I like it


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Come on in and we'll have you surounded!!! 
Looks Great!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Holy Moly! All those creepies looking at you through the window! I never thought about that! What a great idea! Looks Awsome!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Very Nice!! I really like it!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

great pics..
different idea with them all looking out


----------



## Mobile Mayhem (Jul 4, 2007)

Love the set up! Great job!


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I love how you literally filled all the windows with ghouls and goons! Looks great!


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

That really looks cool. I like all the ghoulies and monsters peering out at you.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I really like it. It looks like the monsters are checkign out the ToTers. LOL. Nice job


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

It's like a zombie zoo with a bunch of zombies in a cage. Great idea. Hope you have plenty of snacks to go around cause with a crew like that I think they are gonna put some food away. Also watch the dog... a large group like that is tough to keep track of and inevitably one of them will try to eat the dog. Hehehehe


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Nicely done, keeping them up in the window looking out is a great touch! Spiders crawling over everything makes it creepy, too.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Holy cow! A whole house fulla monsters! Bulging at the seams with 'em. Very cool. Even if theft security wasn't the issue, it's still very very cool. It's like monster jail. Clearly not a good building to break into.

Way awesome Doc!


----------

